
Show HN: DataDuck ETL – Ruby framework for setting up a Redshift data warehouse - jrpt
https://github.com/DataDuckETL/DataDuck
======
jrpt
Let me know if you have questions about DataDuck. I made DataDuck to get data
into Amazon Redshift. Why might you want a data warehouse? Here's some reasons
why: [http://dataducketl.com/blog/every-tech-company-needs-a-
data-...](http://dataducketl.com/blog/every-tech-company-needs-a-data-
warehouse)

